# Small lawn sprinklers



## MSLiechty (Apr 23, 2017)

My back lawn looks good gets a fair amount of water out of 12 heads on 3 zones But small front yard has 4 heads on 1 zone and is really lacking appearance wise. Same soil/ same Tifway 419 turf and only thing i can think of is I'm using 4 Rain Bird- 12 SA Mini Rotor Sprinkler In the front while I'm using 12- Rain Bird 32 SA rotors in the back. I mow back every 5 days and the front every 10 due to the lack of growth. 
Any better sprinklers for a smaller 4 sprinkler lawn?

ML


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Have you done an irrigation audit to verify your precipitation rate?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The qty of rotor in a zone is not relevant. There are too many other variables, like area being covered, gpm of the rotor, head to head coverage, flow control in the valve.

The best scenario is to determine how long you need to run a zone to get 1in of water in that zone. The back zone might take 1hr, vs. 2hr in the front one. Doing an irrigation audit (tuna can tests) will help you determine how much time it takes to get an inch of water.


----------



## MSLiechty (Apr 23, 2017)

Is than 1 inch of water per week?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes. That's the guideline; to apply an inch of water per week at once.


----------

